# OPI Get in Lime nail polish?



## silencebroken45 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just got this nail polish today, I've wanted it for awhile but couldn't really find it anywhere except online. I found it at Trade Secret for 60% off, so I was really excited! But when I put it on, it's really streaky and sheer. I'm relatively new to OPI and I understand that some nail polishes are supposed to be sheer, but this can't be normal. It was incredibly watery and I had to put 3 coats on just to get decent color, and even then it was still sheer. So is this normal for this color, or did I get a bad bottle...? Thankfully it was 60% off, but I LOVE the color that's in the bottle, and I know it looks different on nails but if this color generally isn't supposed to be sheer I'm willing to try to order it online somewhere because I really do like it.

Thank you!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 7, 2009)

i once had an OPI like that, it was my first one too and a bright green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i dont think it was the same one but thats funny.. but dont be put off by the brand. that is def not the norm, OPI is usually great


----------



## Iridescence (Feb 7, 2009)

hey... try putting white on underneath it. I do that with celtic sun from china glaze and it shows up soooo bright!! Looovee it. I was originally disappointed becaused it was sheer and didn't show up even. White underneath with one or two coats will hopefully do it. HTH.


----------



## Mizz.Miami<3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe it was 60% off because it was old? I'm not sure since I've never tried that shade but I know old bottles do get watery and OPI is a really good brand.


----------



## user79 (Feb 9, 2009)

No, Get in Lime is known to have this issue, it was a lemming for me but I read a bunch of reviews on it that all said it was very sheer so that killed the lemming. I think just this color has this known problem...check reviews on MUA, you'll see a lot of people say this.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

i have an OPI color, i forget...its a milky white color. and its SUPER watery. i effing hate it.


----------

